# American IPA



## Matt D (10/3/19)

Hi I have put my first All in one brewing co Ledgebreaker American IPA on. Have never used this before. I have just used the wort kit and added the yeast. Has anyone used this wort kit and would you recommend dry hopping it?


----------



## JDW81 (11/3/19)

I haven't used this kit (or any kit for ages for that matter). I haven't heard of this kit brand before either. Did you use the kit yeast?

What hops are in the kit? That will help guide what to dry hop with, however any of the C-hops should go well (cascade, citra, chinook).

Aim to dry hop when you're about 4 points off your estimated FG.

JD


----------



## Matt D (11/3/19)

JDW81 said:


> I haven't used this kit (or any kit for ages for that matter). I haven't heard of this kit brand before either. Did you use the kit yeast?
> 
> What hops are in the kit? That will help guide what to dry hop with, however any of the C-hops should go well (cascade, citra, chinook).
> 
> ...


I used a morgans american ale yeast which they sold me. There are no hops 8n the kit but was thinking of using some galaxy?
Cheers


----------



## captnhaddock (12/3/19)

JDW81 said:


> Aim to dry hop when you're about 4 points off your estimated FG.
> JD



Why dry hop while still fermenting?


----------



## hairydog (12/3/19)

Dry hop just before fermentation definitely, maybe citra,mosaic 50g of each when gravity is around 1.020.


----------



## wozzie (12/3/19)

captnhaddock said:


> Why dry hop while still fermenting?



Mainly to expelling oxygen from opening the lid (or what ever) to put the dry hops in. Things like NEIPA's which are dry hopped at high krausen for bio transformation but that's a whole different story


----------



## Needle99 (12/3/19)

Kit has Columbus, Centennial and Citra in it. Does the label on the cube have a dry hop recommendation?
That would be a good place to start. 
If not listed to keep simple maybe try a 50g addition of Citra for an fruity aroma hit if you have not dry hopped before. 
I would usually add more dry hops for an IPA


----------



## Milhouse (12/3/19)

JDW81 said:


> I haven't used this kit (or any kit for ages for that matter). I haven't heard of this kit brand before either. Did you use the kit yeast?
> 
> What hops are in the kit? That will help guide what to dry hop with, however any of the C-hops should go well (cascade, citra, chinook).
> 
> ...


FYI JDW81 this is a FWK. It's a small neighbourhood brewery on the Northside of Brisbane that do a good range of FWKs.


----------



## TheBeerBaron (13/3/19)

Matt D said:


> Hi I have put my first All in one brewing co Ledgebreaker American IPA on. Have never used this before. I have just used the wort kit and added the yeast. Has anyone used this wort kit and would you recommend dry hopping it?



I think dry hopping would be up to personal preference, I thought the actual cube has dry hop recommendations on the label though?

edit: looks like label says the recommend 50g Citra 50g Centennial


----------



## mongey (21/3/19)

I did it once, dry hopped 50g mosiac I think. but may have been citra

it was a decent beer but even only topping up to 18 liters with good attenuation with us05 it was 5.2% or something . not what I expect in a american IPA ,especially called leg breaker


----------



## Matt D (21/3/19)

mongey said:


> I did it once, dry hopped 50g mosiac I think. but may have been citra
> 
> it was a decent beer but even only topping up to 18 liters with good attenuation with us05 it was 5.2% or something . not what I expect in a american IPA ,especially called leg breaker


I've bottled it now. I dry hopped galaxy. I'll let you know how it goes once tried.


----------



## mongey (21/3/19)

Matt D said:


> I've bottled it now. I dry hopped galaxy. I'll let you know how it goes once tried.


what was your OG and FG , just curious if I got a weak one from a bad batch


----------



## Matt D (21/3/19)

mongey said:


> what was your OG and FG , just curious if I got a weak one from a bad batch


OG 1.045 FG 1.008


----------



## mongey (21/3/19)

Matt D said:


> OG 1.045 FG 1.008



As I only topped to 18 l not 20 pretty much the same as mine. 

Not exactly a leg breaker.


----------



## Matt D (21/3/19)

mongey said:


> As I only topped to 18 l not 20 pretty much the same as mine.
> 
> Not exactly a leg breaker.


How was it's taste for an IPA?


----------



## mongey (22/3/19)

Matt D said:


> How was it's taste for an IPA?


Remember it being a decent beer. But not really what I’d call an ipa. 

Was a year ago though.


----------



## Matt D (27/3/19)

Matt D said:


> Hi I have put my first All in one brewing co Ledgebreaker American IPA on. Have never used this before. I have just used the wort kit and added the yeast. Has anyone used this wort kit and would you recommend dry hopping it?


Only 10 days in the bottle and tastes great. Will only get better with age...


----------



## An Ankoù (28/3/19)

captnhaddock said:


> Why dry hop while still fermenting?


Yeah, I was wondering that, too!


----------



## Matt D (28/3/19)

An Ankoù said:


> Yeah, I was wondering that, too!


Personal preference mate. I always dry hop once the krausen is receding. I personally feel like I get a more powerful flavour dry hopping then. The essential oils in the hops are also preserved instead of boiling away or dropping out.
In this brew I dry hopped on day 6. I often dry hop something different at the start then again once the krausen recedes.


----------



## peterlonz (28/3/19)

I brewed "Legbreaker" which turned out OK but not spectacular.
I believe that more hops would improve, but whether dry hopping is the best I can't say.


----------



## Matt D (28/3/19)

peterlonz said:


> I brewed "Legbreaker" which turned out OK but not spectacular.
> I believe that more hops would improve, but whether dry hopping is the best I can't say.


I'm not expert mate. But it has turned out pretty good. What I will do next time is use more hops but will still dry hop.


----------

